# Strange Pottery Shard



## nhpharm (Jul 14, 2016)

Dug this in a privy a while back...sadly was unable to dig the privy completely out because it went under a building but dug enough to find that it was 1870's era.  This pottery shard came out and I kept it because it is so different than the pottery I normally dig here in Texas.  Anyone have any ideas on the origin?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2016)

My best guess is mid 1800s to 1870s America, just like this Civil War era plate. They sometimes look too crazy/modern to have come out then. 

I'd have kept it too. Yours has a South-western theme.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 26, 2016)

Could it be a Native American piece? The pattern seems random.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm thinking maybe Mexican 1870's with a Native American inspiration?  Definitely much different than most of what we find for pottery here.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 27, 2016)

judging by your pic, it looks like the outside was decorated not the side that would be up, if it was a plate. what would be the diameter would you guess, could it be a lid or cover rather than a plate??.......looks almost picassoish in design....Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 28, 2016)

It looks like a milk pan to me-very similar to a nice early redware milk pan I have...you are correct on the decoration...it is on the inside rather than the outside.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2016)

It looks to me like a lid as well, although I've never seen a lid like that before.  I don't see them decorating the part that was supposed to be the bottom but not decorating the top.  I'm wondering if maybe something could have stood on top of it.


----------

